# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..8/23/15



## jd56 (Aug 23, 2015)

Can you believe that I have leaves falling on the yard already?  
Fall is just around the corner....daggum it!

Been a busy weekend for me, being my birthday and all.
Thanks again to all of you that reached out with the well wishes.

Let's see what classics you have found from this past weekend. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 


I did receive one much needed bike item for my latest project.
The NOS Westfield badge.  New or old, I like it! 
Go red, white and blue!






It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 23, 2015)

I picked up this Pahntom. 1950 

[


----------



## petritl (Aug 23, 2015)

Not a big bike week; did pick up these reflectors:


----------



## catfish (Aug 23, 2015)

petritl said:


> Not a big bike week; did pick up these reflectors:




These are cool!


----------



## catfish (Aug 23, 2015)

jd56 said:


> I did receive one much needed bike item for my latest project.
> The NOS Westfield badge.  New or old, I like it!
> Go red, white and blue!
> 
> ...




Glad you got this badge. It's a nice one.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 23, 2015)

Hit an estate sale down the road, no bikes, did find a few neat things though. A Schrader tire pressure guage local to this area.  "Carolina Auto Supply House, Charlotte NC" .



Fraim padlock with key and a Yale, no key



A pair of Zenith ('52 I think) bakelite am/fm radios, (one works, the other needs a tuning cord) and a gas torch. Have not op checked the torch  




If you're NC local, or in the South, the folks here do a great job with the estate sales. You can get on the mailing list at the bottom of this page -》 http://www.estatesolutionscatawbavalley.com/upcoming-sales.html


----------



## JKT (Aug 23, 2015)

I drove over and picked this up Friday.. bought it off eBay just for the tool box seat to have restored for another bike... then upon further investigation I found out its a 1936 Rollfast V20 or K20... thought it might be a V200 or K200 so I striped off some paint on the fork to see if it was chrome underneath but no chrome.. and pulled off the crappy pin stripe tape... missing the tank and few things... if anyone has any of the missing pieces they will part with please PM me with what you have.... thanks


----------



## Greg M (Aug 23, 2015)

Finally, something to show.  This has been waiting for me to pick up since March (thanks Dave!). 1954 JC Higgins Jetflow.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2015)

New to me this week, is this 1941 Ace badged Schwinn model BA 107.
It's kind of rough with dust and spider webs all over it, and the chrome is pretty toasty.
But, for some reason, I liked it.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Dave K (Aug 23, 2015)

I really really really like this bike!!!!!  



cyclingday said:


> New to me this week, is this 1941 Ace badged Schwinn model BA 107.
> It's kind of rough with dust and spider webs all over it, and the chrome is pretty toasty.
> But, for some reason, I liked it.
> 
> ...


----------



## the tinker (Aug 23, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> New to me this week, is this 1941 Ace badged Schwinn model BA 107.
> It's kind of rough with dust and spider webs all over it, and the chrome is pretty toasty.
> But, for some reason, I liked it.
> 
> ...




Something about black and red.......always looks good.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 23, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Something about black and red.......always looks good.




Yeah like black leather on a red headed girl.  This is one of the coolest looking Schwinns I've ever seen, its just awesome.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 23, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> New to me this week, is this 1941 Ace badged Schwinn model BA 107.
> It's kind of rough with dust and spider webs all over it, and the chrome is pretty toasty.
> But, for some reason, I liked it.
> 
> ...



Trust me...that should clean up nicely. I've had a lot worse to start with. 


Greg M said:


> Finally, something to show.  This has been waiting for me to pick up since March (thanks Dave!). 1954 JC Higgins Jetflow.View attachment 233242View attachment 233243




Nice Greg..
Long time no hear too.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56 (Aug 23, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 233257



ND springs?
If so I might have to call on you when in the need.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Delta disease*

It says DELTA ELECTRIC COMPANY on it so i had to have it.
Just picked up these 2 mechanical pencils on eBay this morning from a seller in the UK


----------



## catfish (Aug 23, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah like black leather on a red headed girl.  This is one of the coolest looking Schwinns I've ever seen, its just awesome.




Vincent Black Lightning 1952.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Aug 23, 2015)

I think you should give that to your brother....remember that Indian bicycle he gave to you?


----------



## JKT (Aug 23, 2015)

2old2race7 said:


> I think you should give that to your brother....remember that Indian bicycle he gave to you?




HaHaHaHa... yeah I remember !!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 23, 2015)

picked up this shelby tank off ebay for a pretty cheap price I think. The horn works perfect and really doesn't have any rust. I just have to do a little bit a body work and it'll be in good shape.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 23, 2015)

My first North Carolina score! $60 Craigslist aint bad! Its a 24" but i couldnt resist! Anyone know the year?


----------



## robertc (Aug 23, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> My first North Carolina score! $60 Craigslist aint bad! Its a 24" but i couldnt resist! Anyone know the year?



Looks like you are getting acclimated to the east coast fairly well. Nice score.


----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2015)

Early 50's, really like those seat posts, is your garage big enough for all the new stuff your going to dig up!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Delta disease*

i just got this British made EverReady NOS tail light this afternoon, i don't usually buy non DELTA lights but i liked this one and i'm going to use it on a rat rod i'm building


----------



## 2old2race7 (Aug 24, 2015)

You should give that yo your brother.....remember the Indian bicycle he gave you?


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 24, 2015)

catfish said:


> Vincent Black Lightning 1952.




[emoji4] Love it! My favorite Richard Thompson song!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Oldbikes said:


> [emoji4] Love it! My favorite Richard Thompson song!!




That and "Wall of Death" are my favs. But he has a lot of other great songs too.


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> i just got this British made EverReady NOS tail light this afternoon, i don't usually buy non DELTA lights but i liked this one and i'm going to use it on a rat rod i'm building




That is a cool light!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2015)

If it's like an English war time light I bought, the tube is too small for a "D" batt. and too big for a "C".....


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 25, 2015)

A pass-through habu from Cory  thru rustjunkie to pedal_junky
headed out today


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 25, 2015)

bricycle said:


> If it's like an English war time light I bought, the tube is too small for a "D" batt. and too big for a "C".....




Did you use the correct colour battery?Did you use a grey one or a gray one?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Did you use the correct colour battery?Did you use a grey one or a gray one?




what did you have for lunch?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 25, 2015)

bricycle said:


> what did you have for lunch?




Leftovers...They werent TOO spoiled...
Dont worry,,my wife checks my meds every week!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 25, 2015)

says it uses 1 D-cell  this is the EverReady model U2 British equivalent  of a USA D-cell , all dimensions are the same size


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 25, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> A pass-through habu from Cory  thru rustjunkie to pedal_junky
> headed out today
> 
> View attachment 233784




Sweet baby Hay-zoose!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 28, 2015)

Got her a couple of days ago. A Racycle Rideabout. Guy good deals still exist


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Got her a couple of days ago. A Racycle Rideabout. Guy good deals still exist




Does this make this "Friday Show and Tell"? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Does this make this "Friday Show and Tell"? V/r Shawn




Maybe he couldn't wait till Sunday:o


----------

